# E12 euros bumpers



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently bought an e12 530i and for the life of me I am not able to source a place that has euro bumpers for this car if anyone knows of somewhere or has some that wants to sell please let me know?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Seth_Berg (May 20, 2017)

I think ECS tuning sells e28 ones that you MIGHT be able to make fit. Also craigslist and ebay are great.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

No those won't be usable. Worse comes to worst I may just tuck the stock ones in more which will be a whole lot cheaper and easier. I just like the euro bumpers though lol


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Seth_Berg (May 20, 2017)

e46Bavarian said:


> No those won't be usable. Worse comes to worst I may just tuck the stock ones in more which will be a whole lot cheaper and easier. I just like the euro bumpers though lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


That's what I did to my 6er and I love it! Especially since it didn't really cost me anything lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

How difficult did you find it? Any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Seth_Berg (May 20, 2017)

The hardest part is removing the valance from the fender since there is little room for your hands and the bolts are typically rusted. Still not that bad. Here's a really good writeup with pics http://www.mye28.com/viewtopic.php?t=61491

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

Would e21 euro bumpers work on an e12? I found a guy that has a set


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Seth_Berg (May 20, 2017)

e46Bavarian said:


> Would e21 euro bumpers work on an e12? I found a guy that has a set
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


I had a us spec E21 and it wasn't much skinnier than my e24. I would give it a try.

Whether they fit or don't, it's a win-win. Those euro bumpers only gain value. You could sell them for what you paid for them if they don't fit.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

